# Bowling Pin Shooting



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

We are going to have a bowling pin shoot this evening and again on the 15th of the month. Every handgunner is invited and the cost is only $15 per match. We will be at the Hunts With Double Indoor range at the 23 Mile and Schoehnerr. It is our event and the range will let non members attend. More details by following the Power Factor Handgunners links off of my web page:
http://home.ix.netcom.com/~alexvit/outdoor/amv.htm

I will be there with a Ruger Super BlackHawk and cast bullets over Unique. Lot of guys with 45 ACP pistols. In fact, a lot of different types of guns including a few race guns.


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

Just a little heads up on shooting bowling pins. A few years ago we had a bullet go through our house. It turns out a few guys were shooting rifles with full metal jacket bullets in a sand pit at bowling pins. It was over a mile from our house, and one of the bullets richoched (sp) off of the bowling pin, cleared the sand pit, and went through our house, and microwave. Luckilly no one was hurt, the guy bought my dad a new microwave, but definatly learned a lesson. Bowling pins are very dense, and as seen given the correct circumstances can cause stray shots. All in all, it was a pretty crazy day. The Michigan State Police were searching for the source of the bullet for a few hours to no avail, (shortly after the incident it started raining so the shooting stopped) we took off with the GPS later, and started heading down all of the side roads and finding the line to our house. Over a mile away, we saw a sand pit out back with a few targets in in, and stopped to talk to the guys outside. Turns out it was them, they couldn't believe it. The funny thing is that the guy who was doing the shooting's mom was our next door neighbor. So be careful.


----------



## SmallGameStalker (Mar 5, 2005)

buktruk said:


> Just a little heads up on shooting bowling pins. A few years ago we had a bullet go through our house. It turns out a few guys were shooting rifles with full metal jacket bullets in a sand pit at bowling pins. It was over a mile from our house, and one of the bullets richoched (sp) off of the bowling pin, cleared the sand pit, and went through our house, and microwave. ... So be careful.


Yes, that is what will happen when one shoots FMJ through a high-powered rifle at a dense, round target. However, I think most pin shooters use pistols or revolvers with either wadcutter or semi-wadcutter bullets. The combination of the flat-nosed, unjacketed bullet and slower velocities from a pistol or handgun round make the possibility of ricochets far less likely. 

I have never gone pin shooting, but were I to try it, I'd probably load 148 grain wadcutters into my .38 Special. (I don't own a .357 Magnum or .45ACP yet)


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

I am not saying that if done right it isn't safe. I know a lot of people shoot bowling pins with all different types of firearm/ammo combinations, just giving a heads up with a real life story.


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

SmallGameStalker said:


> I have never gone pin shooting, but were I to try it, I'd probably load 148 grain wadcutters into my .38 Special. (I don't own a .357 Magnum or .45ACP yet)


You might have a hard time clearing them off the table with that load but, you can at least see how fast you can knock them over. Have fun...


----------



## SmallGameStalker (Mar 5, 2005)

lwingwatcher said:


> You might have a hard time clearing them off the table with that load but, you can at least see how fast you can knock them over. Have fun...


Yeah, I kinda figured that, but like I said, it's the best I've got right now. I'm well aware that true pin shooters prefer something like a .357 Magnum, a .45 ACP or a 10mm. Does anyone out there use anything else?


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

Been a long time since I have done it but I think I recall that there are major and minor caliber categories. Obviously, big bore slow bullets move the pins better....remember, ya gotta clear the table and pins laying on their side kill you on time...


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

We will use just about any handgun caliber out there. Some are better than others and a few calibers are overkill.

In addition to the standard pin set up we have a "Sportsman's Classification" for those who are shooting 9mm, 38 spec, or 22 LR. The pins are placed on the back edge of the steel table.

All in all we had a good time at this new range. I will have an update to the Power Factor Handgunner web pages by tomorrow evening and will include the scores from this past Sunday.


----------



## SmallGameStalker (Mar 5, 2005)

alex-v said:


> We will use just about any handgun caliber out there. Some are better than others and a few calibers are overkill.
> 
> In addition to the standard pin set up we have a "Sportsman's Classification" for those who are shooting 9mm, 38 spec, or 22 LR. The pins are placed on the back edge of the steel table.


That sounds like more my speed at the present time. Please post the next pin shoot here on the forums, and I'll give it a go.


----------



## tbone5587 (Mar 5, 2005)

I used to participate in pin shooting quite a bit when I lived in Texas. I used my 9mm a lot, but felt more comfortable and accurate with my .357 loaded with .38 special. We shot at an indoor range and never saw any issues with shots. I don't remember if they put a "slot" on the calliber size, but I do remember there were a lot of different guns there each Sunday.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

SmallGameStalker said:


> That sounds like more my speed at the present time. Please post the next pin shoot here on the forums, and I'll give it a go.


The next match is the 15th of May. We probably will not have any summer matches but will start back up again in September.

For more information follow the links to the Power Factor Handgunners off of my web pages:
http://home.ix.netcom.com/~alexvit/outdoor/amv.htm

The "Sportsman's Class" is a great one for getting introduced to the game or for shooting lighter calibers like the 38 Spec. or the 9mm or a 22LR handgun.


----------

